# Driftwood From Lower Part Of Alabama



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK I'm just wondering what types of drift would would you guys recommend for my PDF setups. I live in the lower part of Alabama near the tributaries that drain into the mobile bay so I hope I have some nice pieces in my area. I also live near a swamp that's full of cypress, pines, cedars and other trees. So I hope You guys can help out.
thanks brian


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Cypress is great stuff and lasts awhile in the viv. You want the wood to be from a tree that absorbs a lot of water in the wild. Evergreens such as cedar and pine are not desirable for the viv due to their irritating sap. 
Two of the best choices are Mopani wood and Malaysian driftwood as they are very dense, which lasts longest in the viv. 
I would assume they have less risk of being contaminated with heavy metals and petroleum wastes than that of wood found near the ocean or a tributary.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

cypress knees work good


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK thank you guys for the hlp. I'm gonna find some cypress and buy the other wood


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know old thread but cypress huge abundance here lol. its what i use for my vivs


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

There is an online driftwood store based in lower Alabama that planted aquarium people used to favor. They harvest driftwood locally near Mobile. I bought a very nice center piece years ago for my 75 gallon planted aquarium. I don't know what kind of driftwood they harvest, but it sank nicely and looked great. The wood eventually got less dense. I am using it now in my 20 gallon vivarium. I have tried Manzanita but it is much lighter and does not last as long.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tomoko Schum said:


> There is an online driftwood store based in lower Alabama that planted aquarium people used to favor. They harvest driftwood locally near Mobile. I bought a very nice center piece years ago for my 75 gallon planted aquarium. I don't know what kind of driftwood they harvest, but it sank nicely and looked great. The wood eventually got less dense. I am using it now in my 20 gallon vivarium. I have tried Manzanita but it is much lighter and does not last as long.


Would You happen to know there name? I will keep in mind if I decide to make my 55 a viv.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

thedriftwoodstore.com


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Would You happen to know there name? I will keep in mind if I decide to make my 55 a viv.


The name of the place I know is Aquarium Driftwood. Planted aquarium hobbiests seem to favor Manzanita wood nowadays, though.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tomoko Schum said:


> The name of the place I know is Aquarium Driftwood. Planted aquarium hobbiests seem to favor Manzanita wood nowadays, though.


Ill try and check them out. Thank you


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tomoko Schum said:


> The name of the place I know is Aquarium Driftwood. Planted aquarium hobbiests seem to favor Manzanita wood nowadays, though.


Ill try and check them out. Thank you


----------

